# Trudnoća i porod > Porod >  Klistir?

## corny

Što je to zapravo? Mislim znam što je   :Rolling Eyes:  , tj.kako djeluje, ali zanima me kakav je to kemijski sastav da djeluje tako kako djeluje?   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## MGrubi

voda

----------


## corny

Ma nije valjda obična voda?  Ajme kakav dar-mar napravi...   :Embarassed:

----------


## kasiopeja

topla voda, glicerinsko ulje...

----------


## filip

ja sam uzivala u klistiru...mislim,, poslije..

----------


## disa

Ja ga nisam ni dobila,niti me je ko pitao jesam li isla na wc ali isla sam sama i to tako kao da sam i dobila klistir.

----------


## corny

> ja sam uzivala u klistiru...mislim,, poslije..


 :?  zbilja?   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Matilda

Meni je to bio najgori dio poroda.

Prošla bih radije dva dana trudova nego da me klistiraju. 

A znam da ga drugi put neću moći izbjeći jer je rutina.

----------


## leonisa

meni je bilo zao muke jer sam sve i onako izbacila iz sebe sama od sebe tu noc tako da je iz mene izasla samo voda koja je i usla.

----------


## Sirius Black

> Meni je to bio najgori dio poroda.
> 
> Prošla bih radije dva dana trudova nego da me klistiraju. 
> 
> A znam da ga drugi put neću moći izbjeći jer je rutina.


Kaj je tak strašno kod klistira?

----------


## MGrubi

> Matilda prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Meni je to bio najgori dio poroda.
> 
> Prošla bih radije dva dana trudova nego da me klistiraju. 
> 
> A znam da ga drugi put neću moći izbjeći jer je rutina.
> 
> ...


meni je bilo toliko slabo da sam mislila da ću se onesvjestiti, a bila sam sama i toliko me bilo strah da ne padnem u nesvjest da ti ne mogu opisati
najgori proljev u životu x 10000000000

nikad više
i opet je u izgonu nešto izašlo   :Rolling Eyes:  
za ništa sam se matletirala   :Evil or Very Mad:  

klistir se može odbiti : prava svakog pacijenta su zagarantirana zakonom  8) 
kažeš: ne hvala, ne bih
i točka
tvoje tijelo = tvoja odluka
očekuj: grintanje, označivanje: opet neka roda, negodovanje u svim oblicima
a možeš naletjeti i na normalne ljude   :Grin:

----------


## Frida

Ja sam odbila klistir prije poroda, sestra je gunđala (...a kaj ak vam nekaj pobegne...  :Rolling Eyes: ) ali me uopće nije dotaklo  :Grin: .

Kako se daje klistir prije poroda? U kojem položaju ležite? Ja sam dobila klistir prije operacije, ležala sam na boku, to nije bilo toliko neugodno za razliku od onoga što je slijedilo, da sam morala kroz to proći u trudovima :shock:, mislim da bi mi bilo gore od poroda samog.

----------


## Matilda

> Matilda prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Meni je to bio najgori dio poroda.
> 
> Prošla bih radije dva dana trudova nego da me klistiraju. 
> 
> A znam da ga drugi put neću moći izbjeći jer je rutina.
> 
> ...


Upravo ovo što je McGrubi napisala.

----------


## mikka

meni je to bilo uzasno ponizavajuce. bas sam se osjecala ko govno.
drugi put odbijam pod svaku cijenu.

----------


## bera

Meni nije bilo nelagodno onako fizički, ali je brate moj ponižavajuće. Nakon što sam se uspjela popeti na onaj ogromni stol i kada me je "priključila" pita hoćel' ja velim neće, a ona me čudno gleda, pa kao otvori pipu malo više (a treba vidjeti taj ručni rad od klistira   :Laughing:  , konzerva sa priključkom), kaže hoćel' reko opet neće, vidim ja žena se čudom čudi gdje sve stade, pa sljedeći put ja velim dobro je. Nisu me ništa očistili, valjda nije bilo "materijala", pitali su me jel' sve u redu, a ja slagala da jeste, reko, super sam se očistila   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## corny

> Meni nije bilo nelagodno onako fizički, ali je brate moj ponižavajuće. Nakon što sam se uspjela popeti na onaj ogromni stol i kada me je "priključila" pita hoćel' ja velim neće, a ona me čudno gleda, pa kao otvori pipu malo više (a treba vidjeti taj ručni rad od klistira   , konzerva sa priključkom), kaže hoćel' reko opet neće, vidim ja žena se čudom čudi gdje sve stade, pa sljedeći put ja velim dobro je. Nisu me ništa očistili, valjda nije bilo "materijala", pitali su me jel' sve u redu, a ja slagala da jeste, reko, super sam se očistila


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## mamma Juanita

> A znam da ga drugi put neću moći izbjeći jer je rutina.


Matilda, nema veze što je (kod nas) rutina, možeš ga komotno odbiti, neće ti ga na silu dati (kao i sve drugo, uostalom).

bdw, meni je isto na prvom porodu to bilo jedno od gorih iskustava.

imala sam osjećaj da ću se raspuknut od toliko vode, ne možeš kontrolirat... srećom da me tada još nisu prali trudovi i srećom da je tuš bio odmah uz wc, prala sam wc ni je ne znam koliko dugo, totalno ponižavajuće...

----------


## ivancica

Matilda, i kod nas je klistir rutinski.

Ja sam si rekla da nema šanse da im dozvolim da me klistiraju. I tako je i bilo. Na kraju su mi počeli na finski kako ću dobiti još koji cm slobodno kad se isklisiram    :Rolling Eyes:  i da će ići brže. Ne mogu ni zamisliti šta bi bilo da su me ipak klistirali jer sam rodila u roku 10 min. Mislim da bi to bila katastrofa.

Znaš i sama da će promijeniti rutinu ako se budemo njoj protivile. 

 :Love:

----------


## Felix

matilda, upravo tako. 
osim toga, znas i sama da se zene cesto prirodno ociste pred porod.

----------


## leonisa

> imala sam osjećaj da ću se raspuknut od toliko vode, ne možeš kontrolirat


pa pocnes pustati dok jos uljevaju. naravno da to onda ide po njima i jednostavno- stanu.
zakljucimo- to je moj kapacitet  :Wink:

----------


## filip

neznam cure.je malo neugodno kad ti gurnu tu cijev u rit . mene bi bilo vise sram da se ukakam pri samom porodu kao moja mama samnom...

----------


## leonisa

> neznam cure.je malo neugodno kad ti gurnu tu cijev u rit . mene bi bilo vise sram da se ukakam pri samom porodu kao moja mama samnom...


cega sram? koga sram?
to je sve prirodno. pa evo, moja L. se sagnula maloprije i od napora prdnula. i sva se jadna ispricavala na 20 jezika i crvena pobjegla u kut.
naravno, nije, jer je to prirodno i jos nije "iskvarena" da to smatra sramotom.  :Smile:

----------


## Foška

> da sam morala kroz to proći u trudovima :shock:, mislim da bi mi bilo gore od poroda samog.


upravo u tome je problem klistiranja pri porodu

----------


## tomita

> Kaj je tak strašno kod klistira?


Meni recimo klistir i ono poslije njega nije predstavljao nikakvu neugodnost. Bila sam totalno zaokupljena trudovima da nisam na to ni obraćala pozornost. Uopće mi to nije bilo strašno...ali očito sam ja ovdje u manjini.

----------


## mikka

meni su radili klistir prije indukcije, zato sam se osjecala tako odvratno i ponizeno. da sam bila u trudovima, mozda mi ne bi bilo tako, a mozda bi mi bilo jos gore. tko zna.

----------


## medusa

ja sam bil 4 prsta otvorena kad su mi ga dali i nije mi to nekakav proble bio. OK, otrčala sam do WC-a dva puta, al nije to nešto strašno.

----------


## Sirius Black

> Sirius Black prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Kaj je tak strašno kod klistira?
> 
> 
> Meni recimo klistir i ono poslije njega nije predstavljao nikakvu neugodnost. Bila sam totalno zaokupljena trudovima da nisam na to ni obraćala pozornost. Uopće mi to nije bilo strašno...ali očito sam ja ovdje u manjini.


Pitam zato jer nikad od nikog nisam čula da bi klistir bio nešto posebno neugodan. A čula sam uglavnom iskustva iz vž bolnice. Možda je problem u načinu na koji se izvodi... :/ 
Mislim da i osjećaj poniženosti ima isto veze s pristupom osoblja. Npr. neke žene se i nakon običnog gin. pregleda osjećaju poniženo ako je dr neugodan, prost, grub i sl.

----------


## MGrubi

ja sam bila u Vž, nježni su, sve ok, sam proces davanja klistira je ok, ali ono što jre slijedilo ....

----------


## mirje

Ja sam klistir sretno izbjegla u prva dva poroda a, iako je učinak dotičnog pri trećem porodu bio više nego razarajući   :Grin:  Mateica se isto rodila u "prirodnom okruženju" za razliku od brace i seke; mene je to čudo još više iziritiralo i izmučilo a da ne govorim da nakon poroda nisam mogla uspostaviti normalnu stolicu danima, dok sam u prva dva puta to obavila u roku 24 sata.

----------


## MGrubi

> poroda nisam mogla uspostaviti normalnu stolicu danima, dok sam u prva dva puta to obavila u roku 24 sata.


e da i onda do 3. dana trebaš kakati, pa u slučaju da nisi dr. te tjera da popiješ tabletu za to   :Evil or Very Mad:  
a šta da pos... kad me ispranu za 5 dana unaprid 

e majke mi, neće više  8)

----------


## belurka

meni to opce nije bio bed, ne boli, a uzasno mi je bilo smjesno.
Jurila sam na WC i mislila sam ce biti svega po putu, ko u nekom smijesnom crticu. A i nekak mi je draze da sam se "ispraznila" prije poroda...

----------


## deni

Meni klistir nije bio nikakav problem. Ne znam šta tu ima strašno.

----------


## mirje

> Meni klistir nije bio nikakav problem. Ne znam šta tu ima strašno.


smisao istog

----------


## Lutonjica

> neznam cure.je malo neugodno kad ti gurnu tu cijev u rit . mene bi bilo vise sram da se ukakam pri samom porodu kao moja mama samnom...


gle, ja sam dobila klistir i svejedno sam se pokakala kod izgona. i mnogo cura ima isto iskustvo. znači, on ti ama baš ništa ne garantira.
a zašto sram? mene nije bilo nimalo sram, pa to je normalan fiziološki proces

----------


## corny

> ja sam bila u Vž, nježni su, sve ok, sam proces davanja klistira je ok, ali ono što jre slijedilo ....



...kao i kod svih.   :Rolling Eyes:   Scena iz "Glup i gluplji" kad ljubomorni frend daje drugom "napitak"...  :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Sirius Black

> MGrubi prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ja sam bila u Vž, nježni su, sve ok, sam proces davanja klistira je ok, ali ono što jre slijedilo ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...kao i kod svih.    Scena iz "Glup i gluplji" kad ljubomorni frend daje drugom "napitak"...


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  Nadam se da u bolnici neće kotlić biti pokvaren

----------


## MGrubi

> corny prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  MGrubi prvotno napisa
> ...


samo se ti šali, eno neki dan bila gužva u splitskom rodilištu , njih 30 žena došlo roditi, pa zamisli da te "uhvati" a WC zauzet  :shock:

----------


## mamma Juanita

> Meni klistir nije bio nikakav problem. Ne znam šta tu ima strašno.


pa možda tebi nije bilo, ali nekima drugima je, kao što se vidi iz nekih postova.
i ne mora biti baš strašno, dovoljno je da je neugodno i nadasve nepotrebno.
klistiranje i brijanje su postupci koji se više nigdje na zapadu ne rade rutinski pri porodu.
izaći će to i kod nas jednom iz mode...

----------


## apricot

ja ću onda biti old-fashioned girl!

----------


## maria71

mene je kod klistira najviše zasmetao  odnos osoblja i njihovi priglupi komentari- 

no ni ja nisam ostala dužna   :Grin:

----------


## mamma Juanita

> ja ću onda biti old-fashioned girl!


  :Grin:

----------


## apricot

samo se ti smij, ozbiljno ti kažem.

meni klistir nije odbojan, imala sam klistirajuća iskustva i prije poroda, zbog nekih operativnih zahvata.
sestra koja me je "pripremala" je bila vrlo diskretna, kao da joj je bilo neugodno; meni taj osjećaj nije ni bolan ni nelagodan... a poslije se, kao i svaki put kada su mi prazna crijeva, odlično osjećam.

to je MOJE iskustvo, ali potpuno podržavam one koje bi to odbile jer pretpostavljam da to nekome može biti strašno.

----------


## upornamama

Nit' sam dobila klistir, nit' me itko nakon poroda pitao jesam li kakila ili ne.  :Smile:

----------


## mirje

Nije stvar u klistiru kao zahvatu (ili štolijeveć) samom po sebi, već u kontekstu poroda (za koji znamo što bi trebao biti   :Heart:  )

----------


## Felix

a da jos jednom ponovimo, odavno je dokazano da klistir nema nikakve veze s mogucnostu infekcije, s kakanjem pri porodu itd. 

moze ti 'pobjeci' neovisno o tome jesi li klistirana ili ne. klistir nije nikakva garancija da ces to izbjeci! stovise, obicna stolica je tvrda a klistirana puna vode pa puno lakse moze iscurit  :Wink:

----------


## mamma Juanita

> Nije stvar u klistiru kao zahvatu (ili štolijeveć) samom po sebi, već u kontekstu poroda (za koji znamo što bi trebao biti   )


X

----------


## deni

Mislim da veliku ulogu u osjećaju nelagodnosti prilikom postupka klistira ima i med. osoblje. Kod mene je bila jedna jako ljubazna sestrica koja se odmah raspričala, da mi je taj klistir prošao veoma brzo, bez osjećaja nelagodnosti. Ustvari, poslije ginekološkog pregleda rukom od strane doktora koji je bio užasan, klistir je bio nešto sasvim bezveze.
Razumijem ako se neko plaši toga i misli da je nepotrebno. Ja sam odmah prihvatila da se to "mora", pa nisam stigla da mislim na nelagodu.

----------


## vitekova mamuška

I meni je klistir bio strašno iskustvo, misila sam da ću se srušiti sama u premalom wc-u bez prozora i ikoga kraj mene   :Crying or Very sad:   Trudovi su mi se užasno ubrzali i postali 10 puta bolniji, a ja u tom wc-u... Uf, grozna mi je pomisao da ću to najvjerojatnije opet proći ovih dana   :Sad:

----------


## corny

*medusa*  ima li otvorenost ikakve veze sa klistirom?  :/  :?

----------


## big milky mum

ja sam se klistira bojala ko vrag tamjana -
više nego poroda!
na kraju ispalo da to uopče nije ništa strašno 
a i na wc sam išla samo jednom u tih pol sata kolko treba čakati kod wc-a
 ali sam zato poslje iskoristila priliku i pod tušem bila tolko dugo da me sestra došla pitati dal sam gotova!   :Smile:

----------


## lolao52

i ja sam se uzasno bojala klistira ali na srecu ga nisam ni dobila. dr. me pitao kad sam zadnji put bila na wc-u i rekao je da netreba. tijelo mi se samo cistilo poslije svega sto bi pojela skoro dva tjedna prije poroda

----------


## kikki

i ja sam se uzasavala klistira iz razloga sta sam ga imala prilike iskusiti ranije i nije dobro proslo. naime, meni odma sve pobjegne  :Embarassed:  jednostavno ne mogu zadrzati to u sebi ni 5 min a kamoli pola sata. i tako dolazim ja u trudovima, klistirala me najzivcanija sestra ikad....ma uzas.....nisam se ni trudila....malo mi bilo bed......a sta cu....prolazi sve....

----------


## mamma Juanita

kakvo zadržavanje pola sata :shock: 
ja sam odmah trčala

----------


## big milky mum

meni rekla sestra 10 min hodati i zadržati ako mogu, a onda pol sata čekati kod wc ako bih još koji put trebala ići
inaće ja sam isto par tj prije poroda išla dnevno par put kakati i rekla dr da ipak bolje da naprave klistir, znala sam da ga mogu odbiti al eto nisam ipak

----------


## corny

> kakvo zadržavanje pola sata :shock: 
> ja sam odmah trčala


 :Yes:   I to držeći se jednom rukom naprijed a drugom iza, da nešto ne izleti na koju stranu!!!!!!   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## MGrubi

> mamma Juanita prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> kakvo zadržavanje pola sata :shock: 
> ja sam odmah trčala
> 
> 
>   I to držeći se jednom rukom naprijed a drugom iza, da nešto ne izleti na koju stranu!!!!!!


  :Laughing:  
meni je rekla 10min
jea wrajt   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## corny

:Laughing:   MGrubi, jel ti naglasila koliko puta ćeš ići po 10 minuta? Mislim da je u tome kvaka... Ja i još jedna cura smo se smjenjivale sigurno sat.. Sramota me i reći. Taj dan sam jela tooonu krastavaca, tekućine na sve strane... a ja samo sat oblažem wc školjku papirom,  pa opet oblažem... i tako sigurno sat. :/

----------


## romi

Klistir = horor - u mojem slučaju (Vinogradska). 
Poanta je u "divnoj" sestri koja mi je to crijevo gurnula na suho (očekivala sam kremu, ulje, nešto..) i pritom potrgala hemeroide (vanjske i unutarnje) koji su me tako ionako mučili zadnjih mjeseci trudnoće, tako da sam im sve zakrvarila, no bolovi su me mućili još mjesec dana nakon poroda, skupa sa šavom... Divno, a nije se ni ispričala, nego - ajoj malo sam vas razderala...

----------


## šefika

meni nije bio bed taj klistir...nisam obračala previše pažnju na takve svari...niti to gledam sramotno...pa sve je to njima normalno a i meni...

----------


## mamma Juanita

žene, pa nije poanta dal je samo *vama* nešto bilo ugodno ili neugodno;
poanta je da, ako je (očito) nekima neugodno, 
da se *ne radi rutinski*, _jer je nepotrebno_. 

nije baš fer suditi sve samo prema sebi i svom iskustvu, 
različite smo.

----------


## Angelina_2

rutninskii ...a u redu je da pitaju ali isto tako da svi prihvate jer nebi bas bilo lijepo da se ....usred poroda..

----------


## Ancica

al angelina_2, i sa klistirom ista sansa da se ... usred poroda. Samo sto u tom slucaju strca!

----------


## thalia

> al angelina_2, i sa klistirom ista sansa da se ... usred poroda. Samo sto u tom slucaju strca!


sad sam se sjetila.... ja sam uzela klistir jer nisam bila na veci dva dana   :Embarassed:  pa me mučilo.

*meni* nije bilo neugodno, ali nisu me još šibali jaki trudovi. i tako sjedim ja na veci, sama i dolazi sestra nakon nekog vremena. ide razgovor:

Sestra: kako je?
thalia: pa dobro.
S: jel vam se još kaka?
th: pa, ovaj, da   :Embarassed:  
S: samo vi sjedite. i kad mislite da vam se prestalo kakati, *ostanite vi još malo*  :Laughing:  

imala je pravo   :Grin:  

ono što hoću reći je da je stvarno individualno. mene nije smetalo, dapače, imam osjećaj da mi je bilo lakše poslije. a jako sam se bojala klistira. isto tako, meni na drugom porodu (jednom, jednom, nemojte svi sad na mene!) ili nekom drugom može biti jako neugodno, tako da je stvar u trenutku. ima žena koje se prirodno čiste taj dan i vjerujem da njima nije potrebno. moja šogi je na 3. porodu rodila skoro na prijemu, tako da je nisu stigli klistirati. vjerujem da se to radi samo da ne bude poslije problem čistiti  :/

----------


## Bubica

jedino što je meni zapravo bilo ponižavajuće u situciji prvog poroda je izgled WC-a u Petrovoj u koji te posalju nakon klistira. Prestrasno, zastopano i smrdljivo.   :Evil or Very Mad:  Taj dio je stvarno bio ponizavajući.

----------


## corny

Mislim da je ovo opis većine bolničkih toaleta (ili točnije, velike većine javnih) u Hrvatskoj. Nažalost.

----------


## Angelina_2

ja sam definitivno za klistir...
Ne kuzim strah od toga...
to m iko kad mm i ostali muzjaci nebi nikad na kolonoskopiju...
kak je normalno da zubaru otvoris usta i da ti gin gura prste i ostalo tak je i to normalno...

----------


## MGrubi

pravo izbora
moje tijelo = moja odluka

----------


## Felix

ako je tebi u redu, to je ok, imas pravo na to.  :Smile:  

ali ima puno zena kojima to nije u redu i koje ne zele da im se to radi. tim vise sto su *svi znanstveni dokazi* na njihovoj strani.

marsden wagner, lijecnik koji je 15 godina bio na celnom mjestu u who-u, zgrozio se kad je cuo da se u nasim rodilistima jos uvijek forsiraju klistir i brijanje. rekao je da *u zadnjih 25 godina ne postoji jedno jedino istrazivanje koje bi potvrdilo eventualnu korist* tih postupaka; upravo suprotno. klistir i brijanje su potpuno nepotrebni, ponizavajuci, a ponekad i stetni postupci, koji su odavno izbaceni iz rodilista zapadnih zemalja.

ali ne, mi smo posebna sorta ljudi, nase zene ne mogu roditi bez klistira  :Nope:

----------


## yasmin

na 1. porodu sam bila klistirana, ne pamtim to kao nešto neugodno

no na 2. nisu stigli pa sam prošla bez toga a i da jesu sumnjam da bi još što izašlo jer čim sam dobila trudove koje sam odrađivala doma sam svakoimalo išla na wc i potpuno se ispraznila

mislim da tu priroda ipak odigra svoje...

----------


## mamma Juanita

> i tako sjedim ja na veci, sama i dolazi sestra nakon nekog vremena. ide razgovor:
> 
> Sestra: kako je?
> thalia: pa dobro.
> S: jel vam se još kaka?
> th: pa, ovaj, da   
> S: samo vi sjedite. i kad mislite da vam se prestalo kakati, *ostanite vi još malo*  
> 
> imala je pravo


 ovo je valjda najkorisnija upotreba klistira  :D

----------


## Sirius Black

Meni klistir uopće nije bio neugodan. Wc je bio čist i uredan, sestra mi je rekla nek probam zadržati 5-6 minuta i nek onda idem, a kad mislim da sam gotova nek pričekam još malo. Rekla je nek se istuširam za 45 min i otišla, a taman toliko vremena mi je trebalo da obavim sve na wc-u.
Meni je super da su mi napravili klistir jer ne znam baš kak bi izgledalo da sam morala hodati na wc za vrijeme trudova.

----------


## makita

> na 1. porodu sam bila klistirana, ne pamtim to kao nešto neugodno
> 
> no na 2. nisu stigli pa sam prošla bez toga a i da jesu sumnjam da bi još što izašlo jer čim sam dobila trudove koje sam odrađivala doma sam svakoimalo išla na wc i potpuno se ispraznila
> 
> mislim da tu priroda ipak odigra svoje...


Ovako nekako i ja razmišljam. Na 1. porodu sam ga dobila, čudom se čudila jer sam se doma "ispraznila" i nije mi bilo jasno šta još iz mene mora izać.
I bila sam u pravu, voda koju je stavila izišla je blago obojana iz mene, a sjedila sam na zahodu, po njenoj standardnoj preporuci, 45 min, a ako vam se čini da je gotovo, onda još malo. Uzalud. Kažem, uzalud, jer to klistiranje samo je tjeralo vodu iz mene koju su stavili. Nekako razumijem, ok, ako nisam bila na wc, pa da me pitaju šta mi se čini il tako nekako,al ovako, evo sad ćemo vam staviti ovu cijev, znate to je klistir, pa ćete sjedit na wc-u...ne kažem da ću ga odbit, vidit ću, ovisno o tome kako se osijećam taj dan/sat, al hoću da me se pita što ću i kako ću!

----------


## sir_oliver

ja nisam bila na wc dva dana prije poroda, a jela sam... kako sam hitno  legla na stol nisu me stigli klistirati. porod je prošao za dva sata bez ikakvih iznenađenja iz debelog crijeva. dva dana kasnije sam se žalila na jaku bol u predjelu rane i kad je sestra pogledala rekla mi je da su mi se upalili hemoroidi i pitala me kad sam zadnji put bila na wc-u. a i tada sam jela...
dakle kad neće van  - neće. bilo da vas čiste ili ne. a bolje ne

----------


## franica

bila sam klistirana. sestra koja mi je točila vodu pitala me smije li, a ja sam rekla da jer nisam htjela da me kakica zadesi prilikom izgona. Ne mislim da se dijete s "tim" može zaraziti, nego jednostavno meni bi bilo neugodno. Sam postupak mi nije bio nimalo neugodan ni ponižavajući, a i pražnjenje je prošlo ok. Bez da sam ja išta rekla, iznenadilo me što se sestra ispričavala što wc nije najuredniji jer sam stigla usred noći, a ona ne može naći čistaćicu. Dala mi je neke krpe da obložim dasku. Moj savjet, ako pristanete na klistir, ponesite si wc papir i/ili vlažne maramice jer i toga zna ponestati usred noći   :Wink:  . Sve se ovo zbivalo u Petrovoj.

----------


## toffifeee

Definitivno sam i ja za to moje tijelo moj izbor.,
ali moje mišljenje je ako ti se već nudi, da pristaneš, jer je jako neugodno pri porodu pošpricati babicu zar ne?! :/ 
Ali njeno pitanje je bilo kako to kemijski utječe i čemu to? Kako su meni objasnili rad crijeva potakne i trudove, odnosno kontrakcije maternice..
Meni su kod drugog poroda dali da popijem ricinusovo ulje (bljak bljak bljak, život ti se smuči, fuuuuuj!) i nije prošlo pola sata kada me je poteralo kao da su me klistirali, a time sam i dobila trudove  :D

----------


## Yuna

Meni se jedino klistir čini da je dobra strana "neprirodnog" poroda.
bolje to nego da dok rađaš   :Grin:  .....

Jedino kaj nije bilo wc papira u wcu   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## leah

> ja sam uzivala u klistiru...mislim,, poslije..


Ti to ozbiljno? Meni je bio odvratan osjećaj i dugo pošto sam sve obavila nisam se usudila izaći iz WC-a! Kad su me zvali da me prikače na CTG sva sam se bila uspaničila da mi se ne dodgodi nezgoda na stolu, UŽAS!

----------


## ivana b

> , ponesite si wc papir i/ili vlažne maramice jer i toga zna ponestati usred noći   . Sve se ovo zbivalo u Petrovoj.


Moš  mislit kako im je ponestalo baš tu noć..nemaju ga uopće! Znam, ležala sam tamo neko vrijeme

----------


## marac komarac

i ja sam se bojala klistira, ne bojala na nacin da ce boliti nego neugode ali kad sam dosla roditi ne da me nisu pitali ocu klistir ili brijanje nego su me gledali ka da sam luda kad sam to uopce spomenila i rekla da je kod nas rutina ili da se cak mora!
ja sam od muke i bolova sama dva put bila na wc-u pa mi nije ni tribao...

----------


## zrinka

> ja sam definitivno za klistir...
> Ne kuzim strah od toga...
> to m iko kad mm i ostali muzjaci nebi nikad na kolonoskopiju...
> kak je normalno da zubaru otvoris usta i da ti gin gura prste i ostalo tak je i to normalno...


a bi li ti bilo ok da na kolonoskopiju ides tek tako, zato sto recimo tvoja lijecnica to radi svakom pacijentu, to joj je praksa....pa zasto bi se bojala, zar ne, red je red, ako se mora, mora  8) .....

hocu reci, klistir nije potreban, nigdje se u suvremenom svijetu ne radi rutinski....ali sto ces, pomalo se mijenja i kod nas---ipak ga poneki vec ne daju rutinski

nisam ga ni ja dobila na drugom porodu! jupi!  :D 
i uvjerila sam se da zaista nije potreban
dapace

----------


## makita

> nisam ga ni ja dobila na drugom porodu! jupi!  :D 
> i uvjerila sam se da zaista nije potreban
> dapace


Drago mi je čut da se mijenja. Ja sam imala problema s hemoroidima tijekom trudnoće, zatvor također, al ima tjedan dana sam sva uredna na wc-u. Možda sam i ja kandidat za bez klistira

----------


## mamma Juanita

ricinusovo ulje ne samo da nije preporučljivo za poticanje poroda, nego je i potencijalno štetno.




> jer je jako neugodno pri porodu pošpricati babicu zar ne?!


sorite na slikovitosti  :Grin:  , ali veća je mogućnost da će je pošpricati razrijeđena stolica nego eventulano nešto krući sadržaj koji se, bdw, puno lakše obriše ako već izađe.
i po stpedesetpeti put, klistir apsolutno ne garantira da stolica na porodu neće izaći, samo će biti tekućija.

----------


## Trini

Mene muci nesto drugo: dva puta sam rodila u Vinogradskoj u mrklo doba noci i bila sam jedina koja je radjala. Predradjana je bila cijela moja, pa sam tako na wc mogla uletiti odmah cim sam dobila klistir. Inace imam strasno osjetljiva crijeva i ubrzanu probavu cijeli zivot, i nekakvo "zadrzavanje" kod mene apsolutno ne dolazi u obzir.

Sad me zanima, s obzirom da cujem da u predradjaoni zna biti nekoliko zena istovremeno, kak to izgleda? kaj rade ostale dok jednu klistiraju? moram priznati da nisam tamo vidjela nikakve paravane .... i sto ako je wc bas taj cas zauzet?  :? jer nema sanse da bih ja cekala i minutu ....

----------


## diva7

Imam iskustvo klistiranja radi operacije i to mi je ostalo u jako neugodnom sjećanju. Kad su me "nafilovali tom vodurinom" mislila sam da ću pasti u nesvijest...stvarno imaš osjećaj da bljeska na sve strane oko tebe...isti osjećaj  kao prije nesvjestice (imam i tog iskustva, tako da znam)  :Grin: 
Nakon ovog iskustva strašno sam se bojala klistira prije poroda...mislila sam da samo može biti još gore, ali nije bilo ni blizu onom prvom ružnom iskustvu. Pokušala sam na finjaka izbjeći klistir rekavši sestri da sam se već očistila prirodno kod kuće, ali njen odgovor je bio da ona to mora napraviti.   :/  Ajde, bar sam brijanje izbjegla tako što sam se kod kuće sama obrijala.

----------


## makita

> zrinka prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> nisam ga ni ja dobila na drugom porodu! jupi!  :D 
> i uvjerila sam se da zaista nije potreban
> dapace
> 
> 
> Drago mi je čut da se mijenja. Ja sam imala problema s hemoroidima tijekom trudnoće, zatvor također, al ima tjedan dana sam sva uredna na wc-u. Možda sam i ja kandidat za bez klistira


Evo da prijavim da sam zaista bila bez klistira, došla sam u bolnicu kad su trudovi dobro zaredali, otvorena 9 cm i nitko nije ni spominjao klistir. Na koncu me zanimalo jesam li pri porodu imala stolicu-jer mi se činilo da jesam, al su me razuvjerili. Dakle, klistir sam ovaj put preskočila  i bolje je ovako 8)

----------


## mmagnolija

No, dobro, ja sam mozda malo cudna jer sam se i sama znala u zivotu klistirati prije poroda   :Laughing:   Naime, povremeno sam isla na gladovanje uz sokove (metoda ciscenja organizma) pri cemu je potrebno klistirati se, tako da mi klistir nije bio nepoznato iskustvo. Niti neugodno.
Sestra me cak i pitala da li ga zelim ili ne, no meni je klistir ostao u ok sjecanju i cinilo mi se da cu se nakon njega ugodnije osjecati u svojem tijelu. Sto se i desilo.

----------


## proljetna beba

Uh...Meni je to bilo blago rečeno"neugodno"...Nisam osjećala trudove, al sam sva bila smušena i nisam znala šta me snašlo (kontala ići na izlet taj dan al mi se poremetili planovi  :Grin:  ) pa sam nekako i to pregurala...Kako je meni sestra objasnila to je kombinacija vode i nekakvog sapuna...Kod nas je najgore što ima samo jedan WC, pa kad su meni i još jednoj ženi dali klistir, to je bilo grozno...Nas dvije, a jedan WC  :Rolling Eyes:  ...Ne ponovilo se...Mogu misliti kako im je tek kad je gužva u rađaoni  :Laughing: ...Al "šlag na torti" je bio kad sam pitala tu stažisticu koja me je pripremala gdje ću se oprati...Kaže ona "pa nemate gdje"...Ja  :shock: ...Vidim tamo u tuš kabini stoje saksije cvijeća  :Rolling Eyes:  ...Odem i legnem na sto, i ne da mi vrag mira pa kažem babicama da se nisam oprala...Sad se i one našle u čudu i ja im kažem kako nemam gdje...One se obrate toj istoj stažistici da me odvede da se operem...Ona me odvede do WC-a i šuti...Šta ću, zamolim je da pomjeri bar 2-3 saksije da mogu ući pod tuš...Otvorim vodu, hladna ko led...Ma ni kapi tople vode...Operem se tom vodom kakva je i vratim se na stol...Moram li vam reći kako mi se piškilo nakon 5 minuta, a babice me napale jer se kao mi žene prehladimo kod kuće pa dođemo i žalimo se da kod njihu bolnici nije dobro  :Rolling Eyes: ...I sva ta muka da bih se na kraju porodila na CARSKI 8)

----------


## dtrstenjak

klistir?nekaj najgore.svaki malo na wc i jedva čekaš da prestane.

----------


## pepa23

Ja ga dobila i nije bilo niš strašno čak sam se lakše osjećala za vrijeme trudova.Sestra je bila stvarno super.Nakon mene je u wc ušla dežurna čistaćica i počistila wc.WC je bio čist i prije mog ulaska a toaletni papir sam donjela  kao i vlažne maramice.Moja prijateljica je u istom rodilištu rađala deset godina ranije i nije nipošto htijela klistir, to je obavila kod kuće tako da je u apoteci kupila set. Kaže da je više nisu gnjavili u rodilištu.

----------


## iridana2666

Meni na prvom porodu (u inozemstvu) nisu ni spomenuli ni klistir ni brijanje, na drugom porodu (u HR) sam odbila klistir (i nitko me nije krivo pogledao), a brijati ionako nisu imali što jer već 20 god furam 'brazilku'   :Grin:

----------


## Deaedi

> I sva ta muka da bih se na kraju porodila na CARSKI 8)


I prije carskog se ide na klistir. Je, neugodno je....ali nije tak strasno...Meni je strasno bilo stavljanje katetera, peklo i boljelo...

----------


## Lupko

Klistir mi je zadnji na pameti kad se sjetim poroda,još mi je sestra rekla nakon pol sata jel sam obavila wc,ja velim pa niš me ne tjera,a ona sjedni stisni i ...Tak da mi to nije niš dobro,niti loše.Kaj se mora mora!!

----------


## mamma Juanita

pa ne mora se 8) .

----------


## Anci

> proljetna beba prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> I sva ta muka da bih se na kraju porodila na CARSKI 8)
> 
> 
> I prije carskog se ide na klistir. Je, neugodno je....ali nije tak strasno...Meni je strasno bilo stavljanje katetera, peklo i boljelo...


i ja sam išla prije carskog na klistir. to i kateter...brrr...
Još sam ga dobila i nakon operacije jer nikako, nikako nisam imala stolicu...

----------


## zhabica

meni klistir uopce nije bio nesto strasno, bila je naka mlada sestrica tek kad sam osjetila da mi se pune crijeva san skuzila sta mi radi  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   ja mislila da ce me dr. pregledat a ona meni klistir  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  (tada sam vec bila 7 cm otvorena), na wc san se lipo ispraznila, kako se moja probava i ja jako dobro poznajemo onda nisan tribala trcat nego sjela i sjedila oko pola sata dok se nisan ocistila i moram priznat da sam nakon poroda bila jako sretna zbog toga sto su mi crijeva prazna jer se nisam mogla uopce ustat i poc na wc, stolicu sam dobila tek 4. dan kad sam vec mogla poc sama na wc i bilo mi je drago da je tako, ne zelim niti pomislit koliko bi me sve bolilo da san morala ranije. klistir mozda generalno nije potreban al eto meni se cinilo da je bas dobro nekako ispalo da sam ga dobila.

----------


## frdo

Prije prvog poroda sam razmišljala da rodim doma u dnevnom boravku samo da mi ne rade klisti, ali imala sam divnu sestru koja me je tak zašprehala da je sve bilo op op i gotovo, i poslije mi je osjećaj bio super jer nisam imala tako veliki pritisak, nažalost završila sam na hitnim carskom tak da je sve to bio mačji kašalj.
Brijanje, pa danas je to valjda lako riješivo, pa tko se još ne brije, depilira ili nešto slično. a ak baš to i ne prakticirate sumnjam da koji muž ne bi svojoj trudnoj ženici to napravio prije poroda.

Kod drugog djeteta sam morala na carski (ali unaprijed dogovoreni jer nisam smjela na regularni porod)), tada vam isto rade klistir ali malo slabiji, i vjerujte mi da mi je to koliko sama pomisao je grozna bilo dobro jer ste nakon carskog tak mrtvi da nedao bog da moram na WC.

ja bih se radije osvrnula na katetere koje naše sestre niti znaju stavljati humano a bogami ni vaditi, ja i dan danas imam tzv bolničku infekciju koja se dobije od katetera i imam fobiju ok katetera, katastrofa.........

AKO IMA NETKO DA ZNA DA MORA NA CARSKI ILI NA BIO KOJU OPERACIJU DA MORA DOBITI KATETER NEKA TRAŽI DA MU SE STAVI TEK KAD VAS USPAVAJU. Tjelo vam je opšteno i puno je manja mogućnost rasturanja. I nemojte vjerovati sestri koja je "stavila milione katetera i ja ti to znam i nemoj mene učiti poslu".

----------


## tina parada

rodila sam u splitu, kad sam dosla u bolnicu, rekla sam da sam imala stolicu kod kuce ali su mi bez obzira dali klistir (koji nije bio neugodan ali je bio nepotreban). wc nije bio nesto, ali je bio čist i sa papirom...kad sam se ocistila, poslali su me pod tus i onda sam isla u predrađaonu, iako sam to sve prošla, opet sam se pri izgonu malo pokakila, nitko ništa nije rekao na to.....a šta bi trebala? baš me briga.....nisam ni prva ni zadnja......drugi put neću prihvatit klistir..... 8)

----------


## Ancica

frdo, ja sam imala carski kao i rodila prirodno i nijednom nisam imala klistir (nit je ikom palo na pamet da ga ponudi, nit sam ja znala da se ikome jos radi) i nisam imala nikakvih problema ni u prvom ni u drugom slucaju.

----------


## bellissima

rodila sam u Splitu i iako sam došla 7 prstiju otvorena klistirali su me, ja sam se još malo otvorila nakon pražnjenja i za sat vremena rodila. Meni nije to bilo neugodno iskustvo a o tome je li potrebno ili ne nisam tada razmišljala.

----------


## div

Dva puta klistirana ,kad se toga sjetim bbrrrrr,ali bolje to nego kad se rađa  da se istušira doktore 8) 

________

D 1998.
I 2007.

----------


## mikka

meni bi bilo draze da sam istusirala doktore, pogotovo onog majmuna koji mi je probusio vodenjak, ili onu bahatu sestru, sorry na grubosti  :Grin:

----------


## CIARA

e cure da vam se priključim, super stvar, ja sam iz rađaone 2 puta jurila na wc

----------


## Nova

Meni nije bilo ponižavajuće, mislim nije me bilo briga, ali mi je bila frka jer sam imala već tako jake trudove da sam mislila da ću rodit na WC-u!

----------


## Nova

Meni nije bilo ponižavajuće, mislim nije me bilo briga, ali mi je bila frka jer sam imala već tako jake trudove da sam mislila da ću rodit na WC-u!

----------


## Svea

kada sam zvala u novo privatno rodilište u Zagrebu da ih pitam jel će biti moguć prirodni porod.. osim što mi je rekla da se to naziva alternativnim porodom (?!), teta mi je ljubazno objasnila da ja mogu odbiti klistir, ali isto tako da moram znati da kada se crijeva isprazne da napravim više mjesta za dobrobit svoje bebice koja će se onda dalje lakše porađati jel će imati više mjesta. I tak je to lijepo objasnila da bih odmah uzela.... No, pitanje koje me muči je: Da li je to istina? Molim vas ako netko od vas zna da mi odgovori na pitanje! Hvala

----------


## Ancica

Ajme meni   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Frida

> kada sam zvala u novo privatno rodilište u Zagrebu da ih pitam jel će biti moguć prirodni porod.. osim što mi je rekla da se to naziva alternativnim porodom (?!), teta mi je ljubazno objasnila da ja mogu odbiti klistir, ali isto tako da moram znati da kada se crijeva isprazne da napravim više mjesta za dobrobit svoje bebice koja će se onda dalje lakše porađati jel će imati više mjesta. I tak je to lijepo objasnila da bih odmah uzela.... No, pitanje koje me muči je: Da li je to istina? Molim vas ako netko od vas zna da mi odgovori na pitanje! Hvala


  :Nope:  pa moraju na nešto potrošiti 2000€ koje im platiš.

----------


## Svea

Dakle, to je potpuna besmislica, ili ima neke logike? Da bi bebica imala više mjesta?? (proučila sam mnogo literature, ali takvo nešto nisam pročitala).

Usput, kupila sam jutros Graziu i poskenirala članak o privatnom rodilištu. Ako netko želi skenove, neka pošalje mail na pp.

----------


## Felix

totalna budalastina.

u zadnjih 20-tak godina NE POSTOJI ni jedno jedino istrazivanje koje bi pokazalo dobrobiti klistira i brijanja.

ni jedno jedino.

pitaj nekog ginekologa ili primalju u austriji ili bilo gdje u bijelom svijetu. pa ce te pogledati  :shock: 

znam da je u americi klistir prestao biti rutinski jos u toku 80-tih godina proslog stoljeca.

taj nesretan klistir (i brijanje, i nedozvoljavanje vode) je cista navika, rutina koju je tesko izbaciti iz njihovih mozgova jer su naucili tako raditi. nista vise.

----------


## Svea

Da, i ja sam takav dojam stekla iz silne literature koju proučavam... Ali eto, tako je uvjerljivo to govorila... pa sam pomislila - ah ima neke logike... 
U svakom slučaju, hvala na odgovoru.

----------


## Svea

Da, i ja sam takav dojam stekla iz silne literature koju proučavam... Ali eto, tako je uvjerljivo to govorila... pa sam pomislila - ah ima neke logike... 
U svakom slučaju, hvala na odgovoru.

----------


## maestral

ja nisam htela ni klistir, ni epidural, ni epiziotomiju, ni brijanje, ni drip... nasla bolnicu u kojoj je sve to moguce, cak i pozljeno,  a onda sam skoro sve dobila  :Smile:  
Klistir sam trazila sama jer sam imala utisak da mi puna creva blokiraju pojavu kontrakcija nakon pucanja vodenjaka. Slicno kao i kada mi tokom ciklusa "prorade" menstrualni bolovi punom snagom tek nakon sto ispraznim creva. Nije uopste strasno iskustvo. Osecala sam se mnogo prijatnije nakon toga. Za kontrakcije nije mnogo pomoglo, doduse  :Sad:

----------


## mali karlo

ja dobila klistir i nije mi ujopće to biolo neugodno iskustvo, babica mi ga dala, nakon što me obrijala i ostavila me u wc-u ja se istuširala i išla prazna i čista rodit. :D

----------


## TinnaZ

prirodni porod je alternativni porod !!! a tako znači, pa fino to novo rodilište

nakon klistira nisam imala stolicu 9 dana, osjećala sam se totalno prestravljeno šta ću kad krene, imala sam dosta šavova jer sam puknula i boljeli su me dovoljno i bez naprezanja. Na kraju sam imala vodenu stolicu  :? zahvaljujući valjda hrani na koju sam posebno pazila zbog te stolice, i odradila to stojećki - a nakon toga cijeli dan bila vesela i ponavljala mužu preživjela sam prvu stolicu  :D   :Laughing:  nemrem vjerovati

----------


## CIARA

> ja dobila klistir i nije mi ujopće to biolo neugodno iskustvo, babica mi ga dala, nakon što me obrijala i ostavila me u wc-u ja se istuširala i išla prazna i čista rodit. :D


potpisujem , na kraju krajeva čovjek uopće nema vremena tada razmišljati o tome nego se skoncentrirati i pomoći svojoj bebi i sebi, kako bilo sretno onima koje još to čeka!

----------


## slava

Meni klistir nije bio ništa strašno. Nisam se čak osjećala ni neugodno, svaki dan sam išla na neki pregled i više mi je sve to postalo normalno. Doduše nisam imala trudove. Možda je razlog i što mi je to radila babica koja me poslije i porodila, a žena je pravi anđeo.

----------


## Felix

> Doduše nisam imala trudove.


mislim da je ovo vrlo bitna stavka  :Wink:

----------


## macka

> prirodni porod je alternativni porod !!! a tako znači, pa fino to novo rodilište


e baš sam ovo ja htjela komentirati  :/ 
a ontopic - meni klistir nije bio ništa posebno, mada nije ni pomogao: pri izgonu sam se i popiškila i malo pokakila   :Grin:  
prema tome - mogla sam i bez njega

----------


## pomikaki

ja sam došla što sam kasnije mogla, doma sam odradila oko 20 sati trudova (zapravo sad mislim da sam mogla krenuti još bar sat-dva kasnije   :Grin:  ) i na moje čudo rekli su mi da mi ne stignu napraviti klistir. Inače trudovi su počeli u 5ujutro a prije toga sam se bar 4-5 puta dizala noću na kakanje. Pretpostavljam da su to već počele neke kontrakcije koje su mi isčistile tijelo. Poslije sam još jela ali sam i još nekoliko puta bila na wc-u i mislim da sam se već dobro isčistila sama. Ipak sam malo napravila prije izgona ali to je i onako palo u neku kantu koju srećom nisam vidjela a tamo je već bilo toliko svinjarija da mali drekić nije sigurno upadao u oči.

Inače oko toga nisam mislila praviti problem, ali nisam baš ni molila da mi naprave   :Smile:

----------


## banshee

ja sam se obadva puta doma ocistila prirodnim putem  8) 
Mislim da nema potrebe za klistirom ako zena ostane doma dovoljno dugo

----------


## frogy

Meni je klistir bio ok, tako su mi lijepo crijeva bila prazna, da sam rekla sestri koj aga je radila  da ću navratiti pokoji put do nje kad se prejedem....

----------


## Svea

Evo opet mene sa istim informacijama. Dakle, ne bi li MM dobio potvrdu da je prošao trudnički tečaj, jučer smo krenuli na tečaj u Dom zdravlja (prilaz Baruna Filipovića). Zgodnička ginekologinja tog Doma zdravlja je naširoko objašnjavala kako je klistir izuzetno pozitivan, da postoji nekakav novi trend da ga žene odbijaju, ali da to zaista nije dobro jer je bebi potreban sav mogući prostor da spusti glavicu u malu zdjelicu (pri tome je mlatarala sa nekakvom malo kosturskom glavicom i gurala je u kostursku zdjelicu    :Laughing:  )

Uglavnom... nisam htjela postavljati pitanja da ne ulazim u diskusiju, ali sam se jednostavno na prvoj pauzi digla i otišla (uz podršku muža). O ostalim bedastoćama neću ovdje da ne zachatam topic.

----------


## kristina_zg

nije mi bio nimalo neugodan klistir, ali nekako mi se čini da i nije imao neki učinak  :Embarassed:  
no, briga me  :Laughing:

----------


## štrigica

> Meni je to bio najgori dio poroda.
> 
> Prošla bih radije dva dana trudova nego da me klistiraju. 
> 
> A znam da ga drugi put neću moći izbjeći jer je rutina.


draga dođi u rodilište 10 minuta pred porod i provjereno - garantirano ti ga neće dat  :Grin:

----------


## Ninči

Nisam još rodila, ali pretpostavljam da se prije poroda klistir radi samo jednom :/  
Ja sam krajem prošle godine bila na operaciji i radili su mi klistir 2 puta prije operacije- jednom večer prije i jednom ujutro prije operacije. S tim da nisam ništa smjela jesti dan prije operacije. Sad si ja mislim- ako su morali 2 puta klistirati i nisi smio ništa jesti, kakve onda vajde od tog jednog klistira prije poroda :? Očito on nema nikakvu svrhu i niti ne očisti crijeva do kraja :/ 

Meni osobno to nije bilo neugodno iskustvo, ali što se tiče klistiranja prije poroda- jednostavno ne vidim nikakvu svrhu  :/ 
Sad kroz mjesec dana me čeka porod, ali nisam sigurna da ću odbiti klistir iz jednostavnog razloga- jer mi se ne da tamo s njima navlačiti, a to mojoj bebi, a ni meni ne škodi ni najmanje  :Rolling Eyes:  (dobro sam prošla 2 klistira podnijela   :Grin:  )

----------


## MGrubi

> ali da to zaista nije dobro jer je bebi potreban sav mogući prostor da spusti glavicu u malu zdjelicu (pri tome je mlatarala sa nekakvom malo kosturskom glavicom i gurala je u kostursku zdjelicu   :.


o da, bebi treba prostor bla, bla ... i onda te legnu na leđa i suze prolaz na najgoru mjeru   :Rolling Eyes:  
*2,8cm je širi prolaz u čučnju nego na leđima tj. 30%* 
tu se prave blesavi, jer tko vidio da "gospoda" kleće 
ali klistir nije da nima ne smrdi nego radi bebe, jea vrajt   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Care Bear

Meni je klistir bio ok - skroz mi je logično da je bolje da se crijeva očiste prije poroda nego da se dijete rađa s nosom u dreku. Ja sam išla na carski i bilo mi je ok da se očistim prije jer poslije carskog dva dana ne ideš na WC. Uopće ne vidim zašto žene drame oko toga, kao da to boli ili da ti režu dio tijela.

----------


## mikka

ja sam "dramila" jer mi je to odvratno, ponizavajuce a usput je i dokazano nepotrebno. a imam i hemice, pa mi guranje nekog crijeva u dupe ne spada u moju zamisao o neinvazivnom porodu.

sori na reakciji, mrzim rijec "dramiti", ko da sam ja sad neka milagera koja nece da joj doktori spase zivot da ne bi slomila nokat.

----------


## mamma Juanita

CareBear, moglo bi se po toj logici i tebi reći da si dramila oko vaginalnog poroda, pa inzistirala na carskom...

----------


## lelita

> ja sam "dramila" jer mi je to odvratno, ponizavajuce a usput je i dokazano nepotrebno. a imam i hemice, pa mi guranje nekog crijeva u dupe ne spada u moju zamisao o neinvazivnom porodu.
> 
> sori na reakciji, mrzim rijec "dramiti", ko da sam ja sad neka milagera koja nece da joj doktori spase zivot da ne bi slomila nokat.



Imam potpuno isto misljenje i potpuno isti problem!!  :Smile:  
Jos bas sad kad sam pre porodom?! Nemam pojma kako ce me klistirati jer su bas na pravom mjestu  :Laughing:  
 Uzas!!To mora bit gadno bolno..I ovako me bole a tek tad..ma uzas. Ne smijem mislit o tome.Imacu ranjeni superdin  :Embarassed:

----------


## mikka

lelita, slobodno odbij klizmu. to je tvoje pravo kao "pacijenta", a vjerojatno ces se ionako procistiti prirodno. stvarno nema potrebe za tim.

----------


## devet_mjeseci

Meni je klistir bio totalno bezveze. S obzirom da sam obavila svoje još prije poroda, sestra mi je dala samo pola od uobičajne količine. Išla sam na wc i to je bilo to. Bez bolova čak i bez neugode. Unatoč tome, ipak mi je malo pobjeglo tijekom poroda. Očistili su i sve pet.

----------


## koksy

Ja uopce nisam dozivjela klistir ko neugodno iskustvo. Ionako sam vecinu trudnoce imala problem sa ogrooomnim vanjskim hemicem i stalno puno sam hodala kirurzima i proktolozima i sl... Tako da tu malu cjevcicu nisam ni osjetila   :Laughing:  
Fino sam se ocistila u roku od 10 min, iako su mi rekli neka hodam jos sat vremena jer mozda nije sve izaslo. Ali je. 
Medutim, nisam imala trudove i sigurna sam da je to bitna stavka jer kad su krenuli, da mi je netko reko da hodam sat vremena, dobio bi udarac sigurno!    :Mad:

----------


## lelita

Moja 2 komada bas napreduju..Sve su veci   :Crying or Very sad:  
Kupila nekakvu mast na bazi propolisa al zasad ne pomaze.Uzsano!

----------


## koksy

> Moja 2 komada bas napreduju..Sve su veci   
> Kupila nekakvu mast na bazi propolisa al zasad ne pomaze.Uzsano!


Evo ti jedan "tajni" recept. Kupi kestenovu mast! Mozda je nema u svim apotekama ali probaj naci i vjeruj mi, neces pozaliti. Nakon svih silnih krema i kremica koje mi uopce nisu pomagale, samo 3 puta sam namazala s tom masti i hemic je netragom nestao i vise se nije vratio. A vjeruj mi, bio je ogroooman!
Jedina je mana sto prvih par minuta malo pece ali stvarno se isplati potrpit!

----------


## Care Bear

Curke, i ja sam imala hemiće, onako pogoleme, taman na ulazu - samo sam ljubazno sestru prije guranja cjevčice obavijestila o tome i zamolila da pripazi što je ona bez pogovora i učinila.
A dramiti oko vaginalnog poroda i dramiti oko klizme mi se čini ipak malo drukčije - klizma ne boli, teško da nešto pođe po krivu za vrijeme i poslije klizme itd. Ne da mi se razglabat o vaginalnom porodu.... Ovo je topic o klizmi, ne?

----------


## mamma Juanita

je, ali nije baš zahvalno govoriti drugima da bespotrebno drame, kada svatko od nas reagira drugačije i na različite stvari je osjetljiv.
ma koliko god tebi bilo nepojmljivo da nekome klistir može biti ponižavajuć ili frustrirajuć ili ometajuć u porodu (dovoljno ti je samo da zamisliš klistiranje između gustih trudova naprimjer), tako nekom drugom može bit nepojmljivo nešto što tebe plaši.

----------


## crvic

na srecu, u cijeloj nesreci svojega poroda, ja sam izbjegla klistir.
u rodiliste sam dosla 9,5cm otvorena i nije bilo vremena za klistir. nisam svoje obavila doma, nikada nisam imala problema s probavom, pa tako niti u trudnoci, ali sam ih sve pocastila na stolu!
kada su me poslije pitali moji poznati da li me bilo sram, niti malo!

----------


## Leni

> na srecu, u cijeloj nesreci svojega poroda, ja sam izbjegla klistir.
> u rodiliste sam dosla 9,5cm otvorena i nije bilo vremena za klistir. nisam svoje obavila doma, nikada nisam imala problema s probavom, pa tako niti u trudnoci, ali sam ih sve pocastila na stolu!
> kada su me poslije pitali moji poznati da li me bilo sram, niti malo!


a zašto bi te bilo sram? msilim nije ugodno, ali šta sada ..
potpuno se slažem s tobom.

----------


## MIHA1

[quote="Leni"]


> na srecu, u cijeloj nesreci svojega poroda, ja sam izbjegla klistir.
> u rodiliste sam dosla 9,5cm otvorena i nije bilo vremena za klistir. nisam svoje obavila doma, nikada nisam imala problema s probavom, pa tako niti u trudnoci, ali sam ih sve pocastila na stolu!
> kada su me poslije pitali moji poznati da li me bilo sram, niti malo!


Potpisujem tvoju izjavu, nema nikakvog srama .  :Smile:

----------


## mikka

> je, ali nije baš zahvalno govoriti drugima da bespotrebno drame, kada svatko od nas reagira drugačije i na različite stvari je osjetljiv.
> ma koliko god tebi bilo nepojmljivo da nekome klistir može biti ponižavajuć ili frustrirajuć ili ometajuć u porodu (dovoljno ti je samo da zamisliš klistiranje između gustih trudova naprimjer), tako nekom drugom može bit nepojmljivo nešto što tebe plaši.


pogotovo meni, kojoj je klistir zivi uzas, a carski mi je jos uzasniji.

----------


## Angie75

> na srecu, u cijeloj nesreci svojega poroda, ja sam izbjegla klistir.
> u rodiliste sam dosla 9,5cm otvorena i nije bilo vremena za klistir. nisam svoje obavila doma, nikada nisam imala problema s probavom, pa tako niti u trudnoci, ali sam ih sve pocastila na stolu!
> kada su me poslije pitali moji poznati da li me bilo sram, niti malo!


Crvic, ti si meni zakon   :Laughing:  

Mada, i meni se čini da sam ih malo, kako ti kažeš, "počastila", usprkos klistiru. I stvarno me nije bilo briga!

----------


## sweety

Meni je ipak to malo pregadljivo. 
Rađe ću otić napravit koliko god treba prije, nego da mi se beba još nedaj bože umoči u nepotrebno. 
To stvarno ne bi htijela priuštit svome djetetu kao prvi susret sa svijetom.
Bolničko osoblje mi u svemu tome ne pada ni na pamet. 
Radi se o donošenju mog djeteta na svijet... Htijela bi da dođe u što "ljepšim" uvjetima!!!   :Laughing:   8)

----------


## Angie75

sweety, to ne možeš kontrolirati. Ako je išta u crijevima, od tiskanja će izaći i gotovo.

----------


## sweety

Shvaćam i slažem se, ali kad već nešto mora ići van, rađe da ide manja količina nego da sad "obojam" cijelo područje.
Inače imam sporiju probavu, pa mi svaki i najmanji poticaj izbacivanja dobro dođe. 
Nezamislivo mi je za vrijeme izgona moram još razmišljat što ću i kako još sve istjerat iz sebe. Radije se toga riješim prije.
Govorim sve na pamet, jer još nikad nisam rodila, pa ne znam kako je, ali samo razmišljanje me navodi na ovakav zaključak.
Sad kako će biti, ne znam, vidjet ću. Ali htijela bih neke stvari riješit u naprijed, koliko god je u mojoj mogućnosti.
Zato mi nije jasno kakav je to problem ženama otić "obavit" prije? Zar je takav problem provest neko vrijeme na WC? Bez obzira kojim intenzitetom ide van... Mislim ne kužim... 
Ok, možda dok peru trudovi nije najjednostavnije trčat na školjku, ali čini mi se da žene razglabaju o posve drugoj problematici. Kao da ih se tjera na neznam što, a ne da se pošteno isprazne... To ne razumijem...
Mislim, zašto je netko uopće protiv prethodnog pražnjenja... Ionako će kako kažeš sve izać van, prije ili poslije... ?!  :Smile:

----------


## Angie75

Ma razumijem i ja tebe. Uostalom,  i sama sam dobila klistir dvaput, i nisam se bunila. Ali istina je i to da sam drugi put osjetila da je ipak još nešto iscurilo iz mene na krevetu za vrijeme porođaja, ali da mi je u tom trenutko to bilo najmanje važno. Beba ionako ne pljusne u to, primalja je drži.

----------


## MGrubi

> Zar je takav problem provest neko vrijeme na WC?


nisam ni ja znala šta riskiram, pa sam pristala, i to mogu opisati samo kao najgori proljev u životu
uz trudove, bi me uhvatili grčevi od proljeva, bilo mi je slabo, vrtjelo mi se ,. mislila sam da ću se onesvjetiti, toliko slabo mi je bilo
i na kraju je opet procurilo na izgonu, sva muka zalud

nikad više

----------


## mikka

meni nije bio nikakav bed biti na wc-u. bio mi je bed da mi netko gura crijevo u dupe i puni mi crijeva tekucinom. osjecaj mi je bio odvratan, i evo vec po stoti put pisem, ponizavajuci. pogotovo ako uzmemo u obzir da je potpuno nepotreban, jel.

dio na wc-u mi je bio pjesma prema ovom.

osim toga, u vecini slucajeva se zena sama "ocisti" (malo mi je grdi taj izraz, ocisti) kada pocnu trudovi. jedina "prednost" klistira je da ponekad moze potaknuti trudove da budu malo jaci, tj. da se stvari pocnu malo intenzivnije odvijati.

----------


## crvic

znam za dosta slucajeva kada je zena dobila klistir, ispustila dusu i onda je opet dio izasao na stolu!
u trudovima i velikoj radosti sto znas da ces za koji sat, minutu upoznati svoju mrvicu, najmanje razmisljas o svojim crijevima. kada bih mogla, opet bih voljela izbjeci klistir!

*angie*  :Kiss:

----------


## luc

Da mali podignem temu :Smile: 
Dobila sam klistir i taman dok mi je ustrcavala tu vodu naiso je trud i pospricala sam sve oko sebe:$
Bilo mi je strasno neugodno i jos sam dobila onu malu casicu da nacjedim nesto u nju sto je bilo nemoguce od straha,trudova i nelagode.
Ionako sam ispustila za vrijeme piroda jos toga pa nisan ni svatila cemu to.
Ocekujem ponovno porod pa me zanima dal mogu ja to doma nekako rjesit da se ne dovodim opet u neugodnu situaciju?

----------


## _Candy Candy_

Možeš odbiti klistir.

----------


## sonata

Itekako klistir moze biti grozan. Meni je pametna sestra ustrcala vrelu vodu i valjda sprzila pola crijeva. Imala sam proljev mjesec dana poslije poroda. I to onaj koji samo izadje bez da ga mozes suzdrzati. Pa taman namjestim bebu da sisa a ono sam krene...super...na kraju sam stavljala uloske i snalazila se svakako. A da ne kazem kako sam poslije klistira trcala na wc i cijelog ga uspricala i onda jos sa poprilicnim trudovima sve brisala jer mi je bilo neugodno takvog ga ostaviti. Ma katastrofa...

----------


## Optimisticna

U riječkom mi nisu obavili ni nudili klistir a imali su vremena da ga obave jer nije bila žurba za rodit. Nije da se bunim.

----------


## mikka

isuse sonata, uzas

stresla sam se dok sam citala.

----------


## kljucic

> Da mali podignem temu
> Dobila sam klistir i taman dok mi je ustrcavala tu vodu naiso je trud i pospricala sam sve oko sebe:$
> Bilo mi je strasno neugodno i jos sam dobila onu malu casicu da nacjedim nesto u nju sto je bilo nemoguce od straha,trudova i nelagode.
> Ionako sam ispustila za vrijeme piroda jos toga pa nisan ni svatila cemu to.
> Ocekujem ponovno porod pa me zanima dal mogu ja to doma nekako rjesit da se ne dovodim opet u neugodnu situaciju?


Kao prvo, nema ti šta bit neugodno, mislim da su oni navikli na svašta, ali te potpuno razumijem da ti je neugodno.
Drugo, ako sve ide kako treba i ne požuriš u bolnicu, tijelo bi to samo trebalo riješiti.
Treće, možeš odbiti klistir.
Četvrto, ako baš osjećaš potrebu za klistirom, možeš to obaviti sama doma. Malo proguglaj. Imaš kupit pribor u ljekarnama. (Iako neki to rade pomoću tuša, ali ja ne bih jer ne možeš kontrolirati temperaturu, pritisak i količinu vode.)

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

> Četvrto, ako baš osjećaš potrebu za klistirom, možeš to obaviti sama doma. Malo proguglaj. Imaš kupit pribor u ljekarnama. (Iako neki to rade pomoću tuša, ali ja ne bih jer ne možeš kontrolirati temperaturu, pritisak i količinu vode.)


Ima to u kupiti u Hospitaliji ili takvim dućanima, valjda i u drugim ljekarnama, kupovala je sveki za jednu bolesnu susjedu prije par godina, tada je bilo oko 50 kuna, nisam baš sigurna, ali mislim da nije puno više. Djeluje dosta jednostavno, neka vreća koja se puni toplom vodom i dolje tanko gumeno crijevo, slično kao u rodilištu.

----------


## phiphy

Pročitala sam cijelu temu, više-manje shvatila tehnikalije, bar mislim, ali nisam uspjela poloviti koji dio klistira je grozan.
Znači, stave ti tu neku cjevčicu u debelo crijevo (koliko duboko?), ubace vodu i ulje/glicerin, nakon toga treba probati držati to u sebi 10-ak minuta i onda sjediti na WC-u pola sata i malo duže. I imaš nešto kao proljev. Ako zanemarimo osjećaj neugode i poniženja tijekom samog postupka, koji je zapravo sa svime time problem? Boli li?

----------


## sonata

Zavisi o jacini trudova. A mene je boljelo jer mi je pametna sestra stavila vrelu vodu i valjda sprzila pola crijeva. Imala sam mjesec dana poslije proljev.

----------


## mare41

bas sam se danas ovog sjetila, i nas carske razvesele s ovim? znam za opcu, a spinalnu?

----------


## twin

Spinalna isto  :Sad:  

Ja sam dobila prosli put a ne gine mi ni ovaj put (Petrova)

----------


## samamama

ja sam rodila pred tjedan dana u rijeckom rodilistu i tamo su me bas ugodno iznenadili!
nemogu jos vjerovati, pitali su me dali zelim klistir  :Shock:  i kada sam imala stolicu zadnji put.. ja rekoh jutros., na sto je doktor rekao da mi onda nebi davali klistir, osim ako ja to bas izricito ne zelim.. ja ono  :Shock:  :Shock:  
pa rekoh, ne , ne zelim i on kaze ok ..
u radjaoni ista prica, pitali me dali zelim, ja rekoh da mislim da mi nije potreban i to je bilo to...

jos ne mogu vjerovati ! prosli put ( prije 6 godina ) ne da me nisu pitali, nego bi se zgrazali ako bi isla roditi bez njega., a sad, svi mrtvi hladni , nema problema , sve 5..
i jos da kazem da se uopce nisam uneredila hehe :D

bas zakon

----------


## mimi 25

Rijecko rodiliste, tri poroda, nijednom klistir.
Isto kao i kod *samamama*, pitali su me kada sam imala stolicu i kada sam rekla da mislim da klistir ne treba to je bilo to.

----------


## 123beba

Čula sam da se ponekad tijekom klistira žene znaju zaprljati i slično pa me zanima, zna li tko, može li se otići istusirati nakon klistira... Posebno me zanima, ako netko ima info kakva je praksa na Merkuru.

----------


## Anemona

> Čula sam da se ponekad tijekom klistira žene znaju zaprljati i slično pa me zanima, zna li tko, može li se otići istusirati nakon klistira... Posebno me zanima, ako netko ima info kakva je praksa na Merkuru.


U Vinogradskoj s može.

----------


## twin

U Petrovoj se moze istusirati

----------


## Ginger

meni zvuči nevjerojatno da se nakon klistira NE možeš istuširati
iako, kad čitam čega sve ima, nemam se čemu čuditi....
u VŽ se može

----------


## Kloto

Joj meni je taj klistir bio cisto blaženstvo. Rodla sam u vinogradskoj, nisu me doduše pitali hoću li ili neću, a ja sam vec bila luda od bolova pa se nisam ni bunila.

Nakon klistira su me vodili na tuširanje i onda u boks.

----------


## Ginger

Cure, je li tko probao neku vrstu "klistira" doma, prije odlaska u rodiliste?
Meni je moja ginicka rekla da nije bas pametno stavljati cepic, jer ne mogu znati kojom brzinom ce se porod odvijati
Mislim, meni prosli put klistir nije bio nista strasno, al ni tudovi nisu bili jaki
Sad bih htjela ostati doma sto duze, ono, dok su trudovi vec neponosljivi, al ne znam kako bi podnijela klistir u takvim bolovima...
A ipak bi se htjela ocistiti prije...iako, prosli put sam imala stolicu na porodu unatoc klistiru...

----------


## tua

ako planiras ostati doma sto duze, vjerojatno ces se i bez pomoci ocistiti. ja ne bi isprobavala nikakve laksative.
 drzim fige da ti bude kao meni drugi put- dosla na sam izgon u vz  :Smile:

----------


## sarasvati

Zar nije da ako dodemo sjacim trudovima da se klistir preskace? Meni je i to jedan od motiva za sto duže ostajenje kod kuce  :Smile: 
Ja ne bih sama uzimala laksative. Zapravo to nisam nikad do sada ucinila pa mi se pred porod to čini još riskantnije.

----------


## isvetica

Meni je na prvom porodu klistir bio katastrofa,  dobila ga iza zavjese u punoj predradjaoni, bolovi su bili uzasni, kao grcevi od proljeva plus trudovi, u wc je non stop ulazila sestra mjenjati i prati britvice, kad god bi se otvorila vrata, ja sam stiskala da ne kakim pred zenama sto su stale ispred, zezla si porod jer su me morali debelo zarezati dole, jer sam stiskala i sfinkter i vaginalne misice.
drugi porod nisu imali glicerina, rodila u manje od pol sata, doma se sama ocistila prirodno, pukla za 1 sav. Planiram nositi plan poroda ovaj put, i napisati ne rezanju i ne klistiru

----------


## Onavi

1.porod klistir katastrofa...bolan, neugodan a uopće nije djelova.
2.porod očistila se prirodno doma, a bome i nebi bilo vrimena za klistir jer sam uletila u zadnji čas u rodilište  :Very Happy:

----------


## gianna87

Meni je klistir bio skroz ok, možda zato što sam se doma već spontano dosta očistila i nisam imala jake trudove, a sam postupak mi uopće nije bio bolan već samo malo neugodan. Kad sam trebala na wc imala sam potpunu privatnost i niš me nije bolilo samo potreba da idem na wc i to je to.

----------


## Ginger

thnx cure
ma ne bih ni ja nista doma sama isprobavala, al razmisljam kako izbjeci klistir..
nadam se da cu se ocistiti doma i doci previse otvorena da bi mi ga davali
ne trazim puno  :Smile:

----------


## milamaja

Možete bit sretne da vam to netko radi besplatno :Smile:  evo moja frendica ide na tretmane klistiranja u kozmetički salon, kao da bu smršavila :Smile:

----------


## Ginger

Ajme  :Rolling Eyes: 
Pa nek si kupi cepice i obavi to doma

----------


## Bluebella

meni je klistir bio super  :Smile:  nakon što mi je sestra stavila tu vodicu, uzela sam iz torbe wc papir, vlažne maramice, domestos vlažne maramaice i mobitel. očistila si sa domestos maramicama školjku i sjela i tipkala svima da idem roditi, zvala baku, tetku, frendice. malo više od sat vremena sam sjedila na wc-u, zapravo uopče mi se nije išlo van iz kabine  :Laughing:

----------


## Muma

Ja sam ga jako htjela, ali je moj frajer bio prebrz. Inače ne bih vjerovala sama sebi da sam se dovoljno očistila doma  :Unsure:  Kasnije sam samo u izvještaju tražila jel bilo nečeg pri porodu, ali nije ništa nigdje pisalo.  :Smile:

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Sry ako ispadam glupa sa ovim pitanjem, ali, koja je uopce svrha klistira?

----------


## baka

> Možete bit sretne da vam to netko radi besplatno evo moja frendica ide na tretmane klistiranja u kozmetički salon, kao da bu smršavila


Klistir ili čiščenje je korisno za organizam ako se radi pravilno i u mirnim okolnostima. Znam da je sastavni dio tretmana medicinski opravdanog gladovanja. A kod poroda olakšava osjećaj pritiska i stezanja.

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Hm, zanimljivo. Ja sam rodila bez klistira. MOzda, da sam ga dobila, bi mibilo lakse  :Smile:

----------


## Vjeverica77

Sa mnom u sobi je lezala cura kojo je klistir bio bas,bas neophodan, jer dr.nije mogao da vidi koliko je prstiju otvorena koliko su joj crijeva bila puna

----------


## FIGICA

Doktori već na onom zadnjem pregledu pred rađaonu vide dal su crijeva puna ili ne i onda preporuče, ja sam pristala, stvarno ništa strašno, lijepo se isprazniš,otuširaš i onda si na miru jel je baš gadan pritisak na crijeva i anus kada se beba spusti,psihički sam bila što se toga tiće opuštena a i onda par dana poslije poroda dok je najveća frka s epiziotomijom i šavovima ne moraš ići. Super je i kada opet budem išla tražit ću ga sama

----------

